# playtime w/ Daisy & Dre (xtremely pic heavy)



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this is a couple different days of pics here.. the water hose ones are from today


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Daisy loves water, as you can see... lol.. when i take her to the river, she's all about it.. lol..


----------



## Notabluehippo (May 23, 2010)

Good looking dogs! Are they related cuz they sure look alot alike.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

not related the slightest bit.. he's RE/Gaff and shes unpapered.. they are only 11 days apart though


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Twin pitties! So adorable! I'll take the boy please


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome action shots!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lol thats awesome. great air dogs  love that their markings are so similar. beautiful doggies.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

What a treat, when I got to the Picture Forum and saw the words *"Daisy"* *"Pic Heavy"* I thought, *" ...to what do I owe this pleasure?"*

Love those rear legs. Lenda Murray legs !

*This photos is awesome!!!!*


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks... i love the pic where she's ninja kicking the water (second from last)


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That is awesome! I love how they're markings are so similiar! Did you do that intentionally, or was that just pure luck!? I'm lovin the air shots! Thank you for sharing, and please, share more often, lol!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i got them from my cousin.. Daisy was just a year old when i got her, and Dre was 15-16 months.. Daisy's bday is on Saturday the 5th and Dres is on the 16th

i'm sure the markings are coincidental


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

awesome, awesome air shots!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks.. gotta love a camera capable of taking them.. it wasnt cheap.. lol

Olympus E-330 DSLR w/ 14-45mm kit lens..


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics! I love how they match. lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics. I love the action shots  They are both looking amazing


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics..such great looking dogs...looks like they had some fun with the hose


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Gosh their just so beautiful!! I love these actions shots !


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I love seeing your dogs  Great pics and water dogs are the best!!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

those are some awesome pics..daisy and dre look great together


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks everyone.. i love taking pics.. so since its gonna be warm and i'm gonna have water on for them a lot.. there will be more pics to come


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

They're beautiful dogs! Love the action pictures! I wish I could get my dogs to enjoy the hose but they all run as soon as I hold it, lol how did you get them to like the hose?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They're water aggressive! Great pictures. They are a beautiful pair.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

christina60546 said:


> They're beautiful dogs! Love the action pictures! I wish I could get my dogs to enjoy the hose but they all run as soon as I hold it, lol how did you get them to like the hose?


i didnt do anything.. they just like it.. lol.. when i walk to turn on the hose, Daisy will run over to and wait for me.. as soon as i turn it on she runs to the other end of the hose.. and waits


----------

